# Who is the best (and worst) Sanrio villager and why?



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Feb 25, 2021)

Now that the Sanrio villagers are coming back, who is the best one in your opinion?

For me,
Best: Étoile and Marty! I have a long time soft spot for Little Twin Stars. And Pompompurin is one of my favorites Sanrio characters and Marty is actually cute (unlike Chai, who does no justice for Cinnamoroll).

Worst: Toby. I'm not a fan of Kerokerokeroppi to begin with, and then Toby just isn't very cute, especially for a bunny.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Feb 25, 2021)

I’m partial to Chelsea because I had her for a brief while in New Leaf... I think she’s really cute but not overly gimmicky! To be honest, I think a lot of the crossover villagers are pretty tacky (namely the Splatoon ones) but most of the Sanrio villagers are all right. I also like Marty and Toby!


----------



## Licorice (Feb 25, 2021)

Rilla. Gorillas are so underrated and honestly the cutest species imo. She’s absolutely adorable and I’m so glad she was included with the Sanrio villagers because gorillas tend to be cast aside. I’m definitely moving her in the night my game updates lol


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 25, 2021)

étoileeeeee


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 25, 2021)

Rilla, she's adorable, also love Etoilé~


----------



## Moonlight. (Feb 25, 2021)

i love chelsea and toby


----------



## Felix Felicis (Feb 25, 2021)

So I don't know them but I looked at their face and items.
I love the Asian vibe of Toby, so he is the best in my opinion! I hope to meet him as soon as possible! (the items, I mean) Chai and Etoile are very nice too! Maybe I'll ask the little sheep to join my island!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 25, 2021)

Easily Marty or Etolie. ( I voted Marty.)
worst, I am going to go with Chai. I mean, she is cute and all, so don't think I hate her or anything. I think they are all interesting! But I feel the elephants and teacups/pots are a little over done when we have Margie and Tai already. _Second thought, maybe Margie isn't about teapots/teacups and ceramics..._
Rilla is cuter than I thought. I was going to put her down as worst...


----------



## Rika092 (Feb 25, 2021)

Character wise, Marty is my favorite of the bunch. Just a cute looking cub with flattering color scheme and design. 

If we are talking about the furnitures though, I like Toby's the best because I prefer the Asian style items over cutesy/pastel furnitures. 

Also I just realized that Toby is a rabbit not a frog AND it's a smug villager which means it's a HE, not SHE...!! for some reason i always thought of Toby as a girl...lol


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Feb 25, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Easily Marty or Etolie. ( I voted Marty.)
> worst, I am going to go with Chai. I mean, she is cute and all, so don't think I hate her or anything. I think they are all interesting! But I feel the elephants and teacups/pots are a little over done when we have Margie and Tai already. _Second thought, maybe Margie isn't about teapots/teacups and ceramics..._
> Rilla is cuter than I thought. I was going to put her down as worst...



I had Margie for a while in NL and I do agree she gives off teapot energy. While I still think that, I also think she looks sort of like the painted elephants for the Elephant Festival in Jaipur.

But yeah, maybe not actually a teapot, but seems like she was one in a former life.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Feb 25, 2021)

Étoile is my favorite followed by Chai.

Chelsea is my least favorite of the set. Couldn't tell you really specifically why but I'm just not endeared to her.


----------



## maria110 (Feb 25, 2021)

Chelsea is related to My Melody, so she's my favorite. But they are all cute.


----------



## ayeeprill (Feb 25, 2021)

Toby is my favorite.
Rilla is my least favorite.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Feb 25, 2021)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> Étoile is my favorite followed by Chai.
> 
> Chelsea is my least favorite of the set. Couldn't tell you really specifically why but I'm just not endeared to her.



Is it her green hair? I already don't like villagers with hair, and I really don't understand why they made her hair green.


----------



## Halloqueen (Feb 25, 2021)

To be quite frank, none of the Sanrio villagers are anything I care about. That said, the best one as far as I'm concerned is Étoile. Rilla is also okay, since I like Gorillas. 

My least favorite is definitely Chelsea. She looks like they tried too hard to make something cute and it feels artificial and unappealing.


----------



## Rosch (Feb 25, 2021)

Design-wise, I love Marty. Sanrio-wise, I like Keroppi but I don't like Toby's design. So Marty it is.

I really want Badtz-Maru.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

i went with chai for obvious reasons
i'm obsessed with cinnamoroll
plus she is just soooooooo cute and i love her so much 

and for worst i would have said rilla, however she looks pretty cute in NH so none of them are the worst
if i had to pick one, i'd say marty because i'm not really too interested in him but i still like him ^-^


----------



## Seelie (Feb 25, 2021)

Here for Etoile, considering making room for her on Inverness somehow when the time comes 

My least favorite is Rilla, the species just seems like such an odd choice to me.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Feb 25, 2021)

Seelie said:


> Here for Etoile, considering making room for her on Inverness somehow when the time comes
> 
> My least favorite is Rilla, the species just seems like such an odd choice to me.



Just had a random brainwave, do you think a gorilla could have been chosen in honor of Koko, who loved cats and had several in her lifetime?


----------



## Seelie (Feb 25, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Just had a random brainwave, do you think a gorilla could have been chosen in honor of Koko, who loved cats and had several in her lifetime?



Oh man I never thought of this? I hope so, that's honestly precious. 

(If not, then I might just choose to believe it anyway...)


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 25, 2021)

Etoile gang rise up!!!!
Kiki and Lala are easily one of my most favorite of the Sanrio characters (along with My Melody), and Etoile fits their character and aesthetic perfectly! From her name meaning "star" to her species being a sheep which is associated with dreams... idk she's perfect in every way and I love her so much ❤ I've been waiting for her since day 1 of ACNH and I can't believe it's finally happening! She's finally coming home, my baby sheep!!

(Least favorite is Rilla LOL sorry I just dislike the Gorillas and am not super fond of Hello Kitty compared to the rest of the characters)


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 25, 2021)

marty is my favorite just because pompompurin is my favorite sanrio character! least favorite is probably rilla just cuz i don't like how the gorillas look in general...


----------



## John Wick (Feb 25, 2021)

Etoile, because I had her in NL, and all sheep are so sweet, and remind me of my dearly departed grandma. ^_^


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 25, 2021)

I like Chai the best and I also think Marty is neat.

Chai looks like Tia's cousin, which I'm a fan of villagers that make up a duo. As for Marty, I just like his colors and face.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 25, 2021)

Best: Etoile or Chai

Worst: Rilla. Is there a reason I don't know yet about why they didn't choose a cat villager to represent Hello Kitty?


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 25, 2021)

Marty is adorable, and if I get my hands on a set, he will surely be apart of my island!


----------



## Pyoopi (Feb 25, 2021)

I like Rilla and Chai. 

Least for me is probably Chelsea. Her coloring isn't bad but the my melody bunny ears make it look like giraffe horns or ossicones, lol.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 25, 2021)

Chai

it will always be chai for me
I mean her and TIA
like that would be so cool

My least favorite is probably rilla cause she's not cute and we should've had a cat
or toby
he's kinda nasty


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2021)

to be honest, i’ve never personally experienced any of the sanrio villagers as i don’t have their cards but my favourites have to be marty and chelsea! they’re both _adorable_ and i love them and their items so, so much. might also pick up a pack for myself as a late bday present if i can actually find them (the struggles of being canadian lol).

the worst sanrio villager for me has to be rilla - might be a bit biased since i’m not really a fan of the gorillas in general but she’s definitely not my cup of tea. c’:


----------



## deana (Feb 25, 2021)

I will agree that Chai doesn't really share much similarity with Cinnamoroll but I still like Chai the best.
I'm a sucker for villagers with names that match a theme and as others have said she makes a cute companion for Tia


----------



## Fantasyland (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm shocked to see so many people upset at these villagers coming back, saying they prefer other Amiibo villagers....... Do we see the same villagers? To me, the Sanrio ones are the most Animal Crossing-y Amiibo villagers.

But on the topic of this thread, I love Chai! She has a teacup on her head! That's wild! Etoile, too, is absolutely adorable. I have an aversion to apes and monkeys in real life, so I have to pick Rilla as my least fave, especially since she looks hairless, but isn't meant to be hairless all over. Apes, man.


----------



## VexTheHex (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm still torn whether I want to put the effort into getting the cards or not. I haven't been to Target in a long while.

Gold Medal - Etoile - I'm a fan of purple and that sheep is a pretty purple. She has a adorable Kirby face as well. The star theme is also pretty cool and is making me question my Normal choice on my island. I do think the scarves were cuter than the current shirt version of the sheep though.

Silver Medal - Marty - He kind of caught me off guard that I actually kind of like him more than I ever gave him thought when I looked him up in the past. He's a cute little cub with eye pleasing home interior.

Bronze Medal - Chai  - Simple and cute. She is very precious with some lovely colored items to go with her. Her home feels a tad empty though.


I want to love Toby cause I love his frog stuff and interior, but he will have to grow on me cause the actual villager is harder to love than the awesome frog furniture. Chelsea has grown on me a little the more I looked at her, but I don't think she is for me... her super pink home has already been done 20x over by other female villagers... so it doesn't even feel unique.


The Bottom Pick - Rilla - It was a toss up between her and Chelsea for a bit, but I just find Rilla's eyes, her bow nose, and the beige of her belly peeking out below her shirt a little off putting. She isn't horrible beyond redemption though. I can also appreciate them going with a very unpopular species instead of just milking the most popular.


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Feb 26, 2021)

Hmm. Toby is the only one I'd seriously consider moving onto my island - I like his cartoonier looking face and he has the best furniture imo(although I wish they'd made him a frog - frogs in AC are so cute!). Second choice would maybe be Chelsea? I think because she gives me kinda 1960's mod vibes with her hair + outfit. And I love her lil bunny ears!

I don't have a least favorite bc I think they're all cute even if the more pastel-y stuff isn't really my thing


----------



## Moritz (Feb 26, 2021)

Marty is really cute 
Rilla is a monstrosity and needs to be purged with fire


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 26, 2021)

Etoile>Chai>Toby>Marty>Rilla>Chelsea

Rilla got a bit of a glow-up in NH, but Chelsea's horrible bright green hair makes her unredeemable imo


----------



## t3llusagi (Feb 26, 2021)

Best:Marty
Worst: Rilla.... I'm so upset that the hello kitty character is a GORILLA, why did they do that.


----------



## JemAC (Feb 26, 2021)

Etoile, I like sheep villagers in general and am often drawn to the pastel colours so I think she’s really adorable and pretty, she’d been the villager that I most wanted to make a return so I can’t wait to get her on my island. Only downside for me is the normal personality as I already have two permanent normals (Fauna and Molly) so I need to decide whether to have 3 normals (if I had to have 3 of one personality I would’ve preferred snooty) or to replace Molly. I do also really like Chai, she’s really sweet and her shade of blue is lovely, plus as others have said she’d go really well with Tia.

My least favourite would have to be Rilla, overall I’m just not keen on the gorilla villagers, not sure if it’s due to the species or not but she never really makes me think of Hello Kitty, and when I was very young I loved the series so I would’ve preferred a cat villager to accurately represent her, mostly for the nostalgia. Also not really sure how to feel about Chelsea, usually I love the deer villagers but I really dislike the green hair, it just looks odd on her to me.


----------



## Feunard (Feb 26, 2021)

Marty is my favourite and I hope I’ll be able to welcome him on my island! My second favourite is Étoile. As for the others, I’m not particularly fond of them, but I love the furniture.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 26, 2021)

I did have Chelsea for a short time, but ended up replacing her with Etoile. 

The pastel is a bit much tbh. ^_^


----------



## moon_child (Feb 26, 2021)

Marty is my babie and I like Chai and Etoile too! I’m not fond of Rilla. Sorry.


----------



## Mu~ (Feb 26, 2021)

Best is Étoile and worst is Rilla, I hate gorillas.


----------



## Jas (Feb 26, 2021)

My favourites are Etoile and Marty! I genuinely like all of them, but the one I'd be least likely to move in would be Rilla. However, I still love her! I think it is so cute that they used a gorilla (underrated) to represent Hello Kitty herself.


----------



## heaven. (Feb 26, 2021)

i genuinely adore them all; i already have a set of the amiibos and i'm stoked to move them all onto my island. i like that they're meant to be fans of the sanrio characters and not the actual character themself, it's cute (and relatable, hehe)!


----------



## bebebese (Feb 26, 2021)

I like all the rest but something about Chelsea and Marty really put me off. I remember really liking the pompompurrin stuff in NL but dreading having to look at Marty to get the items lol


----------



## *~ Croissant ~* (Feb 26, 2021)

Etoile is my favorite! I love the sheep in Animal crossing and Etoile always looks so pretty and sweet when she does her activities. She was a permanent villager in my New Leaf town. 

I used to think Chelsea would be my hands down favorite, but once I moved her into my town I found that she turned bland very quickly. Idk, I just got over her super fast. I think the problem is that her personality is Normal but her design is so cutesy and outrageous, that her dialogue seems like it should be more Peppy. Plus there are some other things about Chelsea I didn’t like that are more of a vibe thing and harder to explain, but ultimately Chelsea was definitely a disappointment to me. 

I actually really appreciate Rilla being a gorilla because gorillas get little to no love in the fan base and that’s sad! I love to see that Nintendo and Sanrio mixed it up with this one instead of giving us another typical cute villager.


----------



## moonlights (Feb 26, 2021)

Best: Etoile and Marty.

Worst: Toby? Honestly I like all of the Sanrio villagers but I probably won't be inviting Toby to my island.


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 26, 2021)

Toby is my favorite. I love that he's based on Keroppi, his furniture is the best and the only set that I would actually use, plus I prefer his coloring. I really don't like a lot of pinks and pastels.

I don't usually pick least favorites, but in this case I'd have to say Chai. I just don't like the teacup on her head. It looks ridiculous to me. I think Tia is a much better representation of the teapot theme.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Feb 26, 2021)

Etoile and Marty for me. Etoile is a sheep of the stars, fluffy, pink/purple and oh so dreeeeamy~ it helps she is the most naturally designed of the female Sanrio villagers. Pastel colors are nice and I am really, really mesmerized by her cloud making machine furniture item (I have it in NL and I need it in NH SO BADLY) it makes the most fascinating sounds!

Marty... I mean come on, he little and he yellow, he got a little hat and a happy little face! He sort of reminds me of Winnie-the-Pooh (what with the pudding reminiscent of honey). His design is overall really well done!

As for the BEST furniture set, that belongs to Toby aka the WORST of the Sanrio villagers, if you ask me  too cartoony and derpy, not in a cute way at all, but he has KEROPPI so I can forgive. Rilla's design is unnerving, Chelsea looks like living plastic, and Chai...well, she's a tea cup someone forgot and now it's cold and bland.

This is overall fantastic that the Sanrio villagers are coming back. I won't be booting out any of my current villagers in favor of one of them, but I really want to collect the Sanrio furniture sets, especially KEROPPI! I love anything frogs!  and I already have an idea for this cute little zen area thanks to the return of KEROPPI!

It's nice to see that many people who wanted Sanrio back got their wish at last and are so happy!


----------



## oranje (Feb 26, 2021)

My favorite is Toby!  I love his green coloring and the furniture he has is really cool. I'm not as big as a fan of the other Sanrio villagers because I'm not a big fan of pastels. My least favorite would have to be Chelsea because of her eyes and design.


----------



## Plume (Feb 26, 2021)

I love Etoile's design, but her wool in ACNH doesn't look quite as dreamy and glowing as it did in ACNL. I voted for Marty because I love his soft color and artsy beret. I've never had a cub on my island, but I've always liked them.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Feb 26, 2021)

The best is Etoile. She's a sheep and I love the sheep plus she's pastel-colored and full of stars. I love her.

The worst is Rilla. Why did she have to be a gorilla? I hate the gorillas. A cat or a deer would have been so much cuter. They did Hello Kitty so bad.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 26, 2021



JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Just had a random brainwave, do you think a gorilla could have been chosen in honor of Koko, who loved cats and had several in her lifetime?



I never thought of that but it does help me like Rilla a little better... the idea is cute at least.


----------



## Livia (Feb 26, 2021)

I’m still confused about what sanrio is, but just looking at the villagers Etoile is my favorite. She’s really cute. Rilla is my least favorite because I don’t like gorillas.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Feb 26, 2021)

Livia said:


> I’m still confused about what sanrio is, but just looking at the villagers Etoile is my favorite. She’s really cute. Rilla is my least favorite because I don’t like gorillas.


Sanrio is a company. It's who designed Hello Kitty and various other characters.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Feb 27, 2021)

Everyone is coming for Rilla and it's making me feel oddly defensive...?


----------



## BluebearL (Feb 27, 2021)

Toby is my favourite followed by Rilla! Toby has a really nice aesthetic and colour scheme with my favourite set of items. He is unique looking without being too over the top. Wouldn’t say I have a least favourite, I think that they are all lovely. I would only move Toby onto my island though.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Feb 27, 2021)

I've had Marty in my NL game for years!


----------



## lana. (Feb 27, 2021)

chai!! im so glad i can finally reunite her with tia in my town


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm not really a fan of the sanrio villagers, I suppose Étoile and Chai are quite cute though.

I don't really like them because it would've been nice if the villager was based on the original animal too. like I still can't get over the fact that they turned the adorable Hello Kitty into the ugliest turd gorilla I've ever seen in an animal crossing game.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Feb 28, 2021)

My favourite is definitely Rilla. She was so fun to dress up in Pocket Camp that I really started to like her. Before that I wasn't big on her because I'm not the biggest gorilla fan. Really glad I gave her a chance. Toby is my second favourite.

Least favourite is most likely Chelsea. Something about the design just doesn't do it for me.​


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 28, 2021)

If Etoile wasn't a sheep I'd prob not like her as much as I do, but I frickin love sheep villagers and a pastely sheep is super cool.

I also like Toby, idk why, esp since I'm not a fan of Kerokeroppi (or almost any Sanrio for that matter). I just think he's neat.

I also like Marty alot, thou not so much his design. But I think Pompompurin is suuuper cute so I like his stuff.


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 28, 2021)

I think Rilla is the worst. She’s kind of hideous. Maybe if they would have kept her like that minus the yellow hair, it would have been nicer. Hello kitty doesn’t even have hair. Plus the eyes are kind of weird.

I don’t particularly like the other Sanrio either but if I had to pick a favorite it’s Chai. Her design is the cutest to me.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm actually not really a fan of any of them, but if I had to choose one I'd go with Etoile because I like her items the best. My sister loves all of them but I think she likes Chelsea the most!


----------



## oak (Feb 28, 2021)

My favourite is Toby which is kinda ironic cause I hated on him when he first got released lmao. It's cause he was another yellow bunny like Gaston & Mira and I had wished he was more green toned. He grew on me though. As for the worst character, it's hard to say. I always thought Chelsea's face looked kinda off when I played Pocket Camp but she's still cute. I think we were pretty lucky and all 6 villagers turned out decent.


----------



## Crowsie (Feb 28, 2021)

Best for me is Etoile. Love Little Twin Stars. Love pink and purple together and she just looks so adorable. Typical? Sure, but it's okay to have conventional tastes. Chai is a close second because I find her design cute, though she's pretty reminiscent of Tia. 

Worst? Rilla. I think the AC mesh for gorillas isn't very cute. I get that making Hello Kitty's representative a cat would be too on the nose, but I would've preferred a hamster or a bunny instead. Rilla just looks awkward and the primary + white color palette doesn't look all that great on her. Not to mention those big 'ol Sambo lips they seem so keen on giving every third gorilla in AC.


----------



## bleached (Feb 28, 2021)

Marty is my favourite! He's adorable, I'm definitely getting him when they're released in NH :'0


----------



## AkaneDeath (Feb 28, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Everyone is coming for Rilla and it's making me feel oddly defensive...?


I’m sorry if anything I said hurt your feelings. If you like Rilla, I think that’s great! I’m sure she’s super sweet. She’s just not for me.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Feb 28, 2021)

AkaneDeath said:


> I’m sorry if anything I said hurt your feelings. If you like Rilla, I think that’s great! I’m sure she’s super sweet. She’s just not for me.



Thanks for your positive response, but that wasn't directed at anyone person. I'm just surprised at how many people seem to dislike her, especially when Toby is an option?!


----------



## AkaneDeath (Feb 28, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Thanks for your positive response, but that wasn't directed at anyone person. I'm just surprised at how many people seem to dislike her, especially when Toby is an option?!


True! I honestly feel like it would have been better if they made the villagers the same species as the actual characters. A frog toby would have been much cuter, in my opinion.


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 28, 2021)

Etoile and Chai are adorable <3 The Kiki and Lala and Cinnamorol sets are my favorites too so that adds onto it. 

Least favorite is Rilla. I love Hello Kitty but this game did not do her justice lol


----------



## moo_nieu (Feb 28, 2021)

i picked marty because i think hes the cutest. i dont care for the sanrio villagers that much though tbh. i mean they are nice, but i wouldnt spend money to have them


----------



## a potato (Feb 28, 2021)

Marty is my favorite! I love both him and Pompompurin (for the main 6 at least!).
Rilla is my least favorite, by far. I generally don’t like being mean to villagers, but I *really* don’t like her design.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Mar 1, 2021)

Marty and Chelsea were and still are my favorites, Étoile is also a cutie. Least favorites are Toby and Rilla, their designs are not the worst, but not that appealing to me tbh (although Rilla looks a little bit better in NH than in NL imo).


----------



## Aquilla (Mar 1, 2021)

I really like Chelsea and Étoile! I love their colours and accessories *-* I understand why some people might be put off by Chelsea - although I love the combo light green + pink, I'm not sure giving her green weird hair was for the best.




Seelie said:


> Here for Etoile, considering making room for her on Inverness somehow when the time comes
> 
> My least favorite is Rilla, the species just seems like such an odd choice to me.


This is completely unrelated but I had to tell you I love that your island is called Inverness!


----------



## Serabee (Mar 1, 2021)

Best: Marty. He's super cute and doesn't look -too- out of place (I don't want Hello Kitty characters on my island, I just want cute villager). I'd definitely have him on my island! Etoile is rather cute, too, but I like that Marty feels a bit more neutral. I'll likely be buying him off someone eventually- unless I can get ahold of the cards myself, that'd be nice.

Worst: Rilla. I mean, she's not that bad as far as gorillas go. But... who looks at Hello Kitty, an adorable white cat, and was like "You know what? She needs to be represented by a Gorilla." Like... how? Why? What? I have so many questions for who made that decision. At the same time, I want the Hello Kitty items more then any of the others- I mean, my character's name is cat. I need that cute cat clothing and furniture. I... ohmygosh I could do a cat themed main room with cat poles and litterboxes and Hello Kitty furniture 
...RELEASE THIS UPDATE SOONER, NINTENDO


----------



## xlisapisa (Mar 2, 2021)

my favorite is definitely Étoile! I find sheep villagers absolutely adorable and I am also very fond of little twin stars! I was a little sad when Étoile didn’t win the counting sheep poll during the 2020 fair (I love vesta so much as well but I think I would have much preferred a Étoile collectible!).

Rilla is definitely my least favorite of the bunch. I like hello kitty but I am not a fan of the gorilla villagers at all. I wish they would have picked a better species to represent her. I do like the hello kitty furniture set though.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 2, 2021)

I never cared for the sheep ever but Étoile hits different. She's truly a precious bean plus her set is the whole pastel space theme I like so I'm rather biased since you know..I'm Milky Star space Goddess of AC. I will say I love Toby for his froggy Japanese aesthetic but again this little this fluffy bean will always have a place in my heart. I hope I get to move her in for Tia. I really want her so badly !!


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 2, 2021)

Étoile is my favourite she so cute and pastel  I would love to have her on my island especially cause I have Muffy so I would have the cute dark sheep and the light sheep ❤


----------



## cherrygirl (Mar 2, 2021)

My favourite are Chelsea and Marty. I love Chelsea’s design and it’s amazing that she shares my name  and I think Marty is just adorable. I don’t know any of the Sanrio characters so this is just coming from what I’ve seen of the animal crossing characters


----------



## Cirice (Mar 2, 2021)

My favorites are Etoile and Toby. I just love Toby's face.
I like less Rilla and Marty.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 2, 2021)

Etoile > Chai > Marty > Toby > Chelsea > Rilla

Honestly Etoile and Chai are on the same level for me. Rilla is utterly baffling


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 2, 2021)

My pick goes for Toby. He looks so cool and I can’t wait to (possibly) invite him to my island! I’ve wanted him since New Leaf.

The worst would be Rilla. I’m not a huge fan of gorillas to begin with, I honestly think her design would fit a different species a lot better.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Mar 2, 2021)

It's definitely Etoile for me! Not only is she based on little twin stars (my fav Sanrio characters!), but she's a pastel and dreamy sheep! and her catchphrase is _fuzzy  _so adorablee

as for the worst, I'd pick Rilla because I don't think a gorilla matches well with a hello kitty theme. Also I just think the hello kitty furniture set is a bit on the plain side; it's still cute but it could be better.


----------



## Kattea (Mar 2, 2021)

In order: Etoile, Chai, Chelsea, Marty, Toby, Rilla


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 2, 2021)

Marty is my fave and Chelsea is my least fave. Rilla used to be my least favorite until I just accepted her design is kind of fun and has good references to Hello Kitty. Chelsea is just ugly with that hair, girl what the hell were you thinking


----------



## Undies (Mar 2, 2021)

Marty, Toby and Etoile are pretty cute - none of them are stay on my island levels though  .
I would love to see new villagers; where Keroppi is actually a frog, and Hello Kitty is a cat. Plus there's lots of characters I like more than the ones we got; Choco Cat, Badte Maru, Tuxedo Sam and Pochacco.  If they did Aggretsuko I would die for an actual red panda villager over a recoloured squirrel or something haha!.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Mar 2, 2021)

Undies said:


> Marty, Toby and Etoile are pretty cute - none of them are stay on my island levels though  .
> I would love to see new villagers; where Keroppi is actually a frog, and Hello Kitty is a cat. Plus there's lots of characters I like more than the ones we got; Choco Cat, Badte Maru, Tuxedo Sam and Pochacco.  If they did Aggretsuko I would die for an actual red panda villager over a recoloured squirrel or something haha!.



Agreed! I do like several of the characters, but I love love love Choco Cat! And Pochacco is so cute and a total classic! It might even be interesting to see one of the old characters you don't see stuff for much if at all anymore, like Landry (a crime, Landry was so cute) or Deery Lou.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 3, 2021)

I love toby’s furniture and Marty‘s design, though we really needed a tuxedosam penguin- ah


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 3, 2021)

Rilla is the worst omg she's so ugly..why noy use a cat for kitty? The did my Hello Kitty so wrong


----------



## Antonio (Mar 3, 2021)

The lack of Toby love is insane, he deserves that number one spot. >:C


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 3, 2021)

best is etoile. second best is chai. then marty.

i don't love rilla because she's a gorilla and i don't like them ):


----------



## MuffinTheCat (Mar 5, 2021)

My favorite is Chelsea. I have a soft spot for all the deer villagers. When I can I'm definitely going to get her card. My second favorite is Marty because he's just so cute.


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 5, 2021)

Étoile is really cute, so I like her.
I'm also a fan of Chelsea.
Toby is my favorite, because of his theme, and I'm contemplating on whether to invite him or not.


----------



## juneau (Mar 5, 2021)

me and my basic tastes voted Etoile the best, and Rilla is my least favourite as well

I love my current villagers too much to get rid of any of them for Etoile, though, and I really don't need 3 Normals. I did preorder the cards for the furniture.


----------



## MuffinTheCat (Mar 5, 2021)

Nerakil said:


> me and my basic tastes voted Etoile the best, and Rilla is my least favourite as well
> 
> I love my current villagers too much to get rid of any of them for Etoile, though, and I really don't need 3 Normals. I did preorder the cards for the furniture.


Etoile is snooty jsyk


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Mar 5, 2021)

toby is simply superior in every way
uhhh worst i dont like marty that much. he seems untrustworthy. also i dont like pudding


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 5, 2021)

MuffinTheCat said:


> Etoile is snooty jsyk



I’m pretty sure she is a normal (according to nookipedia etc this is what I have seen), but where did you see this? I could be wrong.


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 23, 2021)

Toby all the way man! I mean come on, you got Keroppi, you got Bnuuy? What's not to love??

Rilla darling I'm sorry but I can't like you no matter how hard I try you're probably so sweet but ;;


----------



## Tentacles (Mar 23, 2021)

Chai is my fave bc she's adorable, and she reps cinnamoroll so she's completely perfect for me. My least fave is Toby. I'm not into him he just looks off to me.


----------



## Garrett (Mar 24, 2021)

Best is Marty because he's a lazy, he's yellow, he's a cub, he wears a beret and his furniture is awesome. 

Worst is probably Toby. It's the eyes. Those big, round googly eyes! And that haircut doesn't help. Oh, at all. Fab furniture though.


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 24, 2021)

Marty is my favorite! I already moved him in with a knock off card I’ve had for a while. I love bear cubs and his little smile and lazy personality is the best. Say what you want about his furniture (the rug) but I love him.

My least favorite is Rilla. I think others who have posted already explained why.

Favorite to least:

Marty
Chai
Étoile
Toby
Chelsea
Rilla


----------



## simplehobbit (Mar 24, 2021)

Marty's the cutest. (I could be biased, though, since I like Pompompurin the most out of these characters included.) Rilla is the least cute, but I still like her.


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 24, 2021)

Chai! Her design is so pretty and blue and I love cinnamoroll.
Also for some reason Marty reminds me of a cheese biscuit lol-


----------



## wywy (Mar 26, 2021)

Toby seems the best and is the main reason I'm buying the cards! I really love keroppi ^^


----------



## MrPicard (Mar 26, 2021)

Marty! He’s so cute! And I love his house.


----------



## Bohemia (Mar 26, 2021)

I don't have any of the characters yet but I've seen videos on Youtube.  I think I like Toby best although his shirt reminds me of a Sheffield United kit?  Anyone else thought the same when they first saw it?  

If I manage to get these cards, Toby is the one I'll get.  I feel a bit sorry for the Gorilla, her lips look like she's been slashed across the face with a weapon.  They should have given her a cute pout or something, soften her look a bit.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm so indifferent on these villagers but if I had to pick one that stood out I would probably go with Chai, since she reminds me of Tia and I do like Tia very well, but her color scheme doesn't really suit well with me. So yeah Chai is the only one that somewhat stood out to me.


----------



## kirbbys (Mar 26, 2021)

Étoile is absolutely gorgeous.

Marty reminds me of Winnie the Pooh!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 28, 2021)

Chai is my number one baby <3

She stole my heart back in New Leaf. I had her in my town for ages and ages. I still have yet to move her onto my island though. 

Marty comes in as a close second. He was also in my New Leaf town for a bit and I love the pompompurin furniture so much.


----------



## Curlyhead (Mar 29, 2021)

...


----------



## pocky (Mar 29, 2021)

Rilla and Marty are my favorites. There isn't one I would refer to as being the "worst" as I happen to like them all, but I my least favorite is Chelsea (she is still super cute though and I love her)


----------



## Corrie (Mar 29, 2021)

The best one is definitely Etoile but I also like Chai too. I really like Etoile's face design and colour scheme. It's so soft and cuddly feeling!

The worst is Rilla and I'm pretty sure I don't need to explain why lmao.


----------



## Furrton (Mar 29, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Just had a random brainwave, do you think a gorilla could have been chosen in honor of Koko, who loved cats and had several in her lifetime?


This is my current headcanon now. So precious!!!!!!


----------



## 0ni (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm sorry if this seems extreme but...

Rilla is an abomination.

When they added the Sanrio villagers to Pocket camp I had her in my campsite as I was trying to raise her friendship level to unlock the free stuff. Her little baboon buttcheeks wafting around my island was more than I could handle and I haven't forgiven her since.

I like Toby and Etoile tho (but their houses are a bit too colourful for my island as it is rn)


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 3, 2021)

The best sanrio villagers to me are: This is actually tough for me. I like three a lot. Those are Étoile, Marty, Chelsea (her and rilla’s sets are my least favorite of all the sanrio furniture sets), and Toby. Toby and Marty have the best sets (to me).

The worst: Rilla. It doesn’t help that I am not a huge gorilla fan (though I am starting to like at least one more gorilla thanks to @Pyoopi ).I don’t like her eyes or color. This is just by looking at pictures. Maybe I’ll feel differently when I meet her.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2021

Oops forgot to say why I like the villagers. For Étoile, I really think she has a cute face, design and colors in spite not being much of a fan of pastel. Marty I think is really adorable; he has an interesting face and his color is nice. And he is a cub; I like the cub villagers designs. I like yellow better than pink. Toby - I was unsure about but the more I look at his picture the more I like him and his face. I love a lot rabbit villagers so that may play a part. Even though Chelsea is wearing some pink, I think her design is pretty cute .


----------



## S.J. (Apr 3, 2021)

Aww, with the poll results, I'm feeling very bad for Rilla right now! She is so cute!

I think Chai is super cute, but I only have ten slots on my island, and none of them will be filled with Sanrio characters. Merengue loves her Hello Kitty dress though! (And looks very cute in it)


----------



## jeni (Apr 8, 2021)

late to the party hello

i'm a big keroppi fan and ugly-cute villagers are my fave so i love rilla and toby's funky little designs. actually i'm surprised toby isn't more popular, but rilla... it's okay i'll love her on everyone else's behalf


----------



## Cloudandshade (Apr 8, 2021)

I plan to move in Étoile and probably Marty, because I like their designs the most. Though I have to admit that all the sanrio interiors are a bit much for me, I prefer the normal looking homes! 

Does anyone else wish the personality types were a bit more varied? It's always seemed a shame that they doubled up on normal and peppy, but I get that they're the most popular types. Maybe I'm just bitter because I already have multiple normals and really want a snooty right now


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 8, 2021)

Personally  adore Etoile because I love the whole theme she has going on. I love Chelsea too because she’s the only peppy dear so she’s a must for an all dear island / town lol.
I’m not really vibing with Toby himself but I love his furniture and the clothes that come with the amiibo.
The worst for me is Rilla. I just can’t with the gorillas and she’s unfortunately no exception lol


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 8, 2021)

jeni said:


> late to the party hello
> 
> i'm a big keroppi fan and ugly-cute villagers are my fave so i love rilla and toby's funky little designs. actually i'm surprised toby isn't more popular, but rilla... it's okay i'll love her on everyone else's behalf



Omg, yes, poor Rilla 



Cloudandshade said:


> I plan to move in Étoile and probably Marty, because I like their designs the most. Though I have to admit that all the sanrio interiors are a bit much for me, I prefer the normal looking homes!
> 
> Does anyone else wish the personality types were a bit more varied? It's always seemed a shame that they doubled up on normal and peppy, but I get that they're the most popular types. Maybe I'm just bitter because I already have multiple normals and really want a snooty right now



Omg, yessss! I've actually been thinking about making a post about a possible revamp with changed personality types and additional characters.


----------



## cosravet (Apr 8, 2021)

Chelsea is my favourite, but I'm biased towards deer.
Rilla is by far the worst.


----------



## Aaryana (Apr 8, 2021)

Etoile and Chai are my favorites. I wish the Hello Kitty themed villager was cuter. I tend not to like the gorillas and Rilla is no exception. I don't find her cute at all but Hello Kitty is my favorite Sanrio character.


----------



## KrazyKarp (Apr 8, 2021)

Marty is definitely my favorite, but I also really like Etoile, Chelsea, and Chai. I'm not as much of a fan of Toby or Rilla, though.


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 8, 2021)

Clicked into this thread with the intention to immediately vote for Étoile as I've always loved her color scheme, but have since become a traitor. 

Going to go with Marty for this one. He's adorable, and I love both his hat and warm-colored furniture set. Reminds me of Winnie the Pooh which was one of my childhood favorites. 

Never clicked with Chai despite loving tea. I'm personally not a fan of the furniture or pastel blue.


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 8, 2021)

worst for me is hello kitty Ape Rilla
Best for me is my melody deer Chelsea


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 8, 2021)

Marty and Etoile are the two i'm planning on for sure moving in, especially marty - his design is just so cute! I'm planning on probably cycling through everybody so we'll see if my opinions change once I actually get the cards


----------



## Caracal (Apr 8, 2021)

My favourite villager is probably Etoile, and I love the furniture she comes with. Don't really like Little Twin Stars, though. I was neutral towards Kiki and Lala for a long time, but then I noticed their toes...? Why are their toes like that?? Or I should say, "toe" because there's only one...?!? Luckily Etoile has hooves.

Least favourite... I guess this is an unpopular opinion judging by this thread, but Marty. He's not that cute to me and I don't like Pompompurin. Aren't all of the Sanrio characters, like... "people"? (Cue the infamous "Hello Kitty is a little girl not a cat" article or whatever.)
 Like they're anthropomorphized, they can walk on two legs, they can talk, they seem to have human-level intelligence, they participate in society. Yet Pompompurin always has his butthole out. There's a butthole rug in the catalogue. It's not cute!

Hello Kitty has always been my favourite Sanrio character/property, and Rilla is okay. The furniture is a bit tacky, though. Good clothing.


----------



## moonford (Apr 8, 2021)

Étoile is the only one that will be living on my island, she embodies much of what I love in the real world such as stars, clouds (the sheep remind me of little cloud babies), constellations, magic and all that jazz. she's a fabulous villager and I adore her colour combinations, namely that purple (not many villagers have a nice purple). 

I honestly thought the sanrio villagers, apart from Marty due to his softer chic colours, looked a little bit tacky and icky in New Leaf due to the graphics and textures but now they all look much better (the same goes for much of the regular villagers)! Étoile and Marty are great looking, Chai and Chelsea are cute but not massively appealing; Toby and Rilla don't look bad by any means but I don't find them very endearing. 

I cannot wait for the inevitable return of the Nintendo Crossover villagers and I do hope they somehow become more accessible? My hopes are dim because I doubt they would let you obtain them in any other format...guess I'll just have to buy the sold out Zelda and Splatoon amiibos...oh wait they're usually sold out   


in short, Étoile is my baby space sheep pillow cloud lol


----------



## brysonkunz (Apr 10, 2021)

I really like Chai!


----------



## cocoacat (Apr 10, 2021)

Voted for Etoile, but Chai and Chelsea are very close.


----------



## EAKunz! (Apr 10, 2021)

Rilla

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2021



EAKunz! said:


> Rilla


I picked random


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 11, 2021)

marty, etoile and chai are top 3

worst one is probably rilla


----------



## Bobbo (Apr 25, 2021)

On the 3rd day of invites, Toby went to customer services about moving in.

I was full up on villagers, so I knew what he was going to say, but it’s what he said that won me over.

After being told “no” by customer services, he came back and told me that “the sitch was no bueno.”

It’s been quite awhile since something said by a villager made me smile.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Apr 25, 2021)

Toby is the best. Yes I'm biased. I absolutely love Keroppi and the items that they themed around him, and Toby is adorable.


----------



## Sarah3 (Apr 25, 2021)

I voted for Toby as well. He's just really cool!


----------



## Tiffany (Apr 25, 2021)

I've only had Etoile in my town and she's cute. Chai just looks weird with the cup on her head and Chelsea looks weird with the bunny ears. I'm not a fan of the gorilla villagers generally pseaking. Toby and Marty are cute. Toby will probably be the next sanrio villager I move in. I have no familiarity with the sanrio they are associated with beyond a passing knowledge of hello kitty but i like Toby and etoile's furniture sets best.


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Apr 25, 2021)

I knew I instantly needed Étoile so I will say her (and Marty close second)

Worst.... I am gonna go with Rilla. I think she could be so cute but those stark blue eyes kind of give me the creeps.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 25, 2021)

Rilla is my favorite closely followed by Chai.


----------



## FlurryFriend84 (Apr 29, 2021)

So far I’ve had Marty live on my island and he’s adorable. I’m moving in Etoile tomorrow. I think she’s adorable and typically I like at least 2 villagers at a time to have the music hobby and right now I only have one.   

I have a question about Toby. Can you give him a hat so he takes that doll off of his head? Or is the doll a permanent part of him? Thanks so much.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2021)

Chai is definitely my favorite. I prefer Tia but Chai's design is still amazing. 

My least favorite is Toby, mostly because of his hair.


----------

